# Trisomy 15



## mammabunny (May 8, 2008)

My OB called to say, results from my D&C showed the baby's death was due to Trisomy 15. I can't find much info. on it. I was wondering if any other mom's have experienced a loss like this or know of it?
No testing was done on my 1st miscarriage, so we don't know the reason for that loss. But I'd like to know what this means for future pregnancies? I am 39yrs. old, my Dr. said this loss is just due to my "age." But I would still like to know more. Anyone have input? TIA.


----------



## kerrybennysmama (Jun 15, 2004)

I dont know much about Trisomy 15, but some of the Trisomies are more common than others. I had two of my losses tested, one was Turner's sydrome (only one X chormosome) and the second was Trisomy 11. I know that there are only certain trisomies that are even compatable with life such as Down Syndrome. My Re says that as we get older are chances for these such issues increase which suck. I know after I had two losses in a row I saw a perinatologist and she told me that many women have losses in a row and go on to deliver healthy babies. I dont know why some women have more issues regardless of age as so much of this feels like a mystery sometimes even to the doctors. I hope you find some peace with this I know how hard this is.


----------



## alternamama82 (May 28, 2009)

After my dd was born and diagnosed with Trisomy 18, I did everything I could do to research it.
Trisomies can occur with any pair of chromosomes. The chromosomes are numbered 1-23they and have a pair, to make a total of 46 chromosomes. When a baby has a trisomy, they have an extra chromosome somewhere, to make a total of 47 chromosomes instead of the usual 46. The extra one can be located anywhere in the 23 pairs. Most often babies are miscarried early in pregnancy if they carry an extra chromosome. There are three more common trisomies - 13, 18, and 21 - which babies can be born alive. With Trisomies 13 and 18, these babies are commonly stillborn but if they are born alive they usually don't live longer than a few hours or days. Trisomy 21 is Downs Syndrome and it is really the only "compatible with life" trisomy, although alot of these children have severe deformities and require alot of corrective surgery.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

My last loss, William, was trisomy 15. I can give you the details. Please feel free to PM me with your questions.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

I'd try posting this over in Special Needs parenting. There are several moms over there with children who have chromosome abnormalities (including myself, my son has a deletion). I'm not familiar with T15 specifically, and I'm not sure if anyone over there is, but you might try.










Were you offered any testing to see if you or your husband carries a balanced translocation or gene mutation that makes a trisomy more likely for you? In the case of my son's syndrome, my husband and I were both able to be tested so we could determine our risk for future pregnancies. I'm not sure if that's a possibility with trisomies or not, but it's worth asking about.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a miscarriage due to trisomy 13, and my OB said that it was random and doesn't increase your risk for future losses. I was only 27, and he said that although the chances of it happening increase as you get older, it can happen to anyone, and it was just unlucky. I'm not sure if it's the same for trisomy 15, but I thought I'd share this with you anyway.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ClassAct (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, too... I had two M/Cs and one was tested and came back some kind of Trisomy but I can't recall the number. I know it was an "incompatible with life" one. I'm writing to say I now have 7 year old identical twin girls. They are perfectly healthy.


----------

